# Naruto 692 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 4, 2014)

Before anyone asks: 





Hexa said:


> Given the preview, it's definitely a "Saturday release" of Jump.  We'll have to see how that affects things with Jump's new shipping schedule.  Previously, the chapter would typically be out a day earlier this week.  I'm guessing that rule stays the same (so, Wednesday) , but it's uncharted territory now.


Predict until you die.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 4, 2014)

Everyone wakes up

Sasuke starts shitting things up.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 4, 2014)

They will free people from Mugen Tsukuyomi (I suppose Hagoromo will do it with the help of Naruto and Sasuke)and then...well...I suppose Sasuke will start revealing something about his true intentions.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 4, 2014)

Sasuke's intention is the same now as it was in chapter 5

To revive the Uchiha clan 

Starting with Sakura and Ino… at once


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 4, 2014)

They start freeing people from  Mugen Tsukuyomi. That will likely take a chapter or two.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

Now that everyone else is gone it's Hagoromo story telling time and the end of MT. Chapter ends with the inevitable break up of Naruto's and Sasuke's alliance.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

i think we might see tobirama or maybe oro 

oh, and sasuke may or may not do something........ finally..... maybe not


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2014)

i want kaguya back


----------



## MangaR (Sep 4, 2014)

RS aint evil 
There was no point for Rabbit to spit out Madara unless the evil is not imprisoned. Also we know nothing about Kaguya's goal. RS is going to tell the story about Kaguya. 
Sasuke will leave Naruto and if rabbit is around he'll get it. Or rabbit goes somewhere hiding in the shadows for the new generation to overcome.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2014)

Hagoromo fills in the missing details regarding Kaguya. Either he or Sasuke ends the MT, and Hagoromo may perform the Rinne Tensei before he departs.

Who knows.


----------



## Weapon (Sep 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo fills in the missing details regarding Kaguya. Either he or Sasuke ends the MT, and Hagoromo may perform the Rinne Tensei before he departs.
> 
> Who knows.



MT is definitely next on the list to be ticked off, wouldn't be surprised if Hagoromo knows how to reverse it but can't. Odds are Hamura probably reversed it last time, only logical explanation to how he died. 

Sasuke might be the key / sacrifice even.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Sep 4, 2014)

it gonna be the start of the naruto and sasuke resolution... if there is gonna be one.
i still think the fight is happening one way or another. sasuke just doesnt even smile when naruto is spoken about.


----------



## Stratogabo (Sep 4, 2014)

Some random thoughts on what's going to happen next:

- Rikudou Sennin will make the tree disappear at once, freeing all the people attached to it.
- What remains of Kurama inside Naruto will be safely removed by  RS on Naruto and Kurama's accord.
- The bijuus will "go" with RS Shen-Long style so as to prevent anyone using them as weapons again.
- If Mugen Tsukiyomi hasn't already disappeared (as Madara, its caster, died), Sasuke will be the one to undo it.
- Naruto and Sasuke will be able to keep their powers so long as they use it to guard  peace, and teach other how to live peacefully. They will be guardians of the new world. 
- Naruto will stay in Konoha to watch over it. He will be offered the Hokage post, but he will pass it on to Kakashi, just like Jiraiya did with Tsunade.
- Sasuke will not stay in Konoha, but people will know he helped save the world.

That's it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Everyone wakes up from MT... Um, yeah I got nothing


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 4, 2014)

Next chapter will probably focus on the victims of the genjutsu


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict Tobirama back stabs everyone.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 4, 2014)

This chapter will be earlier, I mean on Wednesday.

But I predict real shit ;/ and Sasuke's rage.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 4, 2014)

prediciton: Sauske takes a huge piss in everyone's drinks and start talking about his grand plans for domination.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems like everyone is banking on Sasuke doing some serious shit , I honestly can't see what Sasuke is going to do but Hagoromo might say something about that.


----------



## capriixuda (Sep 4, 2014)

xRenChi said:


> Everyone wakes up
> 
> Sasuke starts shitting things up.





Deynard said:


> This chapter will be earlier, I mean on Wednesday.
> 
> But I predict real shit ;/ and Sasuke's rage.





The Format said:


> prediciton: Sauske takes a huge piss in everyone's drinks and start talking about his grand plans for domination.



With Sasuke's mindset, this is likely to occur in the next chapter(s).


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sasuke will change his plan... he knew madara was shit evil... but in the end he saw madara say that he was wrong and he should choice hashiramas path... so his path of "power is everything" goes nowhere.... so sasuke will try to go naruto path... rebuild his house in the uchiha district.. and try again since he learned from BZ that his clans history was all just a lie and they got just used

anyway for next we should learn about kaguya and her plan...and free people from MT... maybe then before rikudou disappears he will use rinne tensei to revive the dead ones in this war... and the decision what to do with the bijus.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict the most interesting thing in the chapter is Sasuke going "....." again.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2014)

Now I've got time to flesh out my prediction:

Hagoromo will say that before they undo MT and he disappears again there are a few things he wants to tell Naruto and Sasuke since they are going to be the ones who will eventually decide the future. 

He'll proceed to tell them how ninshuu transformed into ninjutsu. How he and Hamura disagreed on what was the right approach. How he was too idealistic when he shared his chakra with his disciples who would become the ancestors of the shinobi and that Hamura warned him how people would abuse that power. After Kaguya's defeat Hamura limited his own power and instead chose to teach his descendants how to contain the danger chakra posed. One family branch became the Hyuuga who specialized in physically disabling people so they could no longer use chakra with their gentle fist and the other became the Uzumaki who specialized in sealing chakra away for good. However Hamura's descendants lacked the necessary power to contain it all and in the end the descendants of his disciples stole the knowledge of seals and they began to capture the bijuu to gain their power. 
That's how the kekkai genkai were born and the practice of the jinchuuriki. Hagoromo talks about how the bijuu mirror the hearts of their hosts and he hopes that Naruto and Sasuke will take care of them.

Then he'll adress the bijuu themselves and asks them to forgive him for their harsh lives and whether there is anything he can do to make up for it. The bijuu will forgive him and Son Goku will ask him to bring Roushi back to life because he wants to become friends with him as Kurama had become with Naruto. Cue Kurama playing tsundere again. The other bijuu except for those whose former jinchuuriki are still alive will voice the same desire. Hagoromo will smile and agree to do it.

Chapter ends with Hagoromo telling Naruto and Sasuke to grasp his hands because he will need their power to undo MT.


----------



## RBL (Sep 4, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Sep 4, 2014)

i think next chapter kakashi will have another "one last talk" with obito.

Maybe the stuff tenten found will be to seal up the tree.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I predict the most interesting thing in the chapter is Sasuke going "....." again.



before he shoves a chidori into Naruto's back and through his heart and then pulls it out and eats it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2014)

*Chapter 692 Prediction*:  The War is Over

Naruto wipes away his tears, as his father disappears and turns around with a grin, happy the war is over.   And world arrives that everyone is waking up.   The Sage leaves some final words of wisdom and he, his sons, and the Bijuu disappear.

But with Sasuke, things are not over and he purposely antagonizes Naruto.   The final battle between Naruto and Sasuke, begins.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2014)

Hags revealed that he planned everything and Kaguya was just his pawn.

He reveals he is from the alien race that Kaguya wanted to destroy with her army.

Then Swirly kills him and reveals he was behind everything.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2014)

Minato is gone, so I don't know if I care much about what happen next, but I hope Narudo becomes the Hokage
already.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2014)

RS will disappear but before he disappears, we see what sasuke answered him. then, a full chapter about how naruto will save him


----------



## Njaa (Sep 4, 2014)

People getting freed from MT and maybe we'll get some info on Sasuke's plans. Though i wouldn't mind some history lessons from Hagoromo.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2014)

Rs has naruto and sasuke hold hand so they can end et


----------



## Mateush (Sep 4, 2014)

I predict more of this guy:


Maybe to free everyone from the IT.


----------



## TRN (Sep 4, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Rs has naruto and sasuke hold hand so they can end et






God No


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 4, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Now I've got time to flesh out my prediction:
> 
> Hagoromo will say that before they undo MT and he disappears again there are a few things he wants to tell Naruto and Sasuke since they are going to be the ones who will eventually decide the future.
> 
> ...



I like this part and was thinking something similar.  I didn't think about the possible connection between the Uzumaki and Hyuuga being created to seal chakra though. 

In my opinion this should be taken to it's logical conclusion.  Naruto and Sasuke should free everyone from the ET.  They should all have their chakra taken away.  Naruto attempts to share remaining chakra, perhaps from ET or the bijuu back to the people and Sasuke thinks that people should no longer have chakra, as it caused all of the fighting in the first place.

Then we have something like this with Sasuke pledging to destroy the bijuu.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thus the impetus for Naruto vs Sasuke with Naruto taking Hagoromo's viewpoint, and Sasuke taking Hamura's.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 5, 2014)

I expect 2 panels or pages may be (coz kishi) of obito uniting with rin and have a happy ending. Tobirama says something to sasuke before disappears. Sasuke releases IT upon hagoromo or naruto's request.

Naruto request sasuke to stay in konoha. All of konoha people agrees knowing that sasuke just saved them from IT but sasuke refuses by saying that he can’t stay peacefully in konoha which destroys his brother itachi's life and leaves with oro and taka. I'd love if naruto ends like this to make sasuke’s character as a question mark.

But for the fanbase  sake, naruto will fight sasuke over leaving the village. Unlike part 1, this time naruto wins but he understands sasuke feelings and allows him to leave konoha. I dont mind if sakura goes with him

Naruto later becomes hokage in both synerios and led a peaceful village for years. This can be the epilogue......


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 5, 2014)

I predict pairing drama.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 5, 2014)

Hagoromo summons his space ninja army and Part 3 begins.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 5, 2014)

Sasuke begins to release the infinite tsukyuomi.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2014)

Sasuke says something to Naruto that comforts him, then a betrayal happens...by Hagoromo


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 6, 2014)

i wonder if there's a prevew from wsj...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sudden time-skip to the new movie time-period that lasts until 700.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2014)

Naruto will get the rest of the Bijuu powers. 

Pretty obvious now that the new eyes vs body is now Rinnegan vs Juubi.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 6, 2014)

Hagoromo reveals Sasuke's answer to his question fro when they were in limbo, thus setting up final conflict between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto will get the rest of the Bijuu powers.
> 
> Pretty obvious now that the new eyes vs body is now Rinnegan vs Juubi.



Valley of the End, Six Paths Style.

Can't wait. :WOW


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 6, 2014)

Predict Minato will possess Kakashi and have a final talk to him, ala Obito. Just with no transferring abilities shtick.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Predict Minato will possess Kakashi and have a final talk to him, ala Obito. Just with no transferring abilities shtick.



Having his final actual appearance in the manga be to talk to Kakashi and not his son? that's... odd

Also, he doesn't have dimension shifting/ Six Paths powers/ however the hell Obito did that. So yeah. 

I also predict Tobirama not appearing when they were all disappearing will come back, and the Sage wasn't able to send him back because of him knowing all the secrets of Edo Tensei and he'd be the actual final villain because it'd mean more chapters Kishi can sell

Or Kishi just forgot to include him when the Kage were all disappearing. Along with the reason for all of the ghost Kage when none of them did anything. That is also a possibility.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 6, 2014)

I predict they start thinking about releasing MT.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 6, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Having his final actual appearance in the manga be to talk to Kakashi and not his son? that's... odd
> 
> Also, he doesn't have dimension shifting/ Six Paths powers/ however the hell Obito did that. So yeah.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but having no Minato/Kakashi interaction is even weirder. I can see Minato telling him to take care of Naruto or something.

Maybe he left a mark on Kakashi (FTG) and transfers into him before he goes? Lol, I'd expect anything from Kishi at this point.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 6, 2014)

So are ppl still thinking Sasuke is going to get a second Sharinnegan?


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 6, 2014)

Release of MT/IT/MEP.  Sasuke doing something dark.  I think next chapter Sasuke will reveal his intent and Naruto will say he already felt his evil intent through Kurama.  Naruto tells him that his brother left it up to him to change him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm gonna go with Sauce saying that the tailed beasts need to be exterminated so shit like this doesn't happen again.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 7, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm gonna go with Sauce saying that the tailed beasts need to be exterminated so shit like this doesn't happen again.



Problem is they can't really be destroyed, they reform over time.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2014)

Notice Hashirama and Madara were not shown fading into dust.  Hashi broke out of Oro's jutsu, so he may show up this upcoming chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Notice Hashirama and Madara were not shown fading into dust.  Hashi broke out of Oro's jutsu, so he may show up this upcoming chapter.



Hashirama's Edo Tensei is beginning to break apart on page 16. Madara died, why would he fade into dust?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Problem is they can't really be destroyed, they reform over time.



That was before Rikudos power was introduced. Kishi can come up with an number of ways to make their deaths permanent.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> That was before Rikudos power was introduced. Kishi can come up with an number of ways to make their deaths permanent.



Agreed, because....


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



And.....



*Spoiler*: __ 



​




Creation and Destruction, huh?


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2014)

sasuke took those bijus with him to where sakura and kakashi were. 
i doubt hes against bijus.


----------



## TRN (Sep 7, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm gonna go with Sauce saying that the tailed beasts need to be exterminated so shit like this doesn't happen again.




The Uchiha are the problem and the bijuu (+naruto) will be the solution to destroying that evil clan


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 7, 2014)

Tobirama eats the fruit and takes over the nardo world.The end.ck


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2014)

takL said:


> sasuke took those bijus with him to where sakura and kakashi were.
> i doubt hes against bijus.


Let's see. Trying to exterminate them with his Amaterasu or spending five seconds to lead them to Sakura and Kakashi, which shows Sasuke's true intention regarding the bijuu?


----------



## Shattering (Sep 7, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Let's see. Trying to exterminate them with his Amaterasu or spending five seconds to lead them to Sakura and Kakashi, which shows Sasuke's true intention regarding the bijuu?



It's funny because Sasuke and the bijuus are the same as Sasuke and Sakura, people think one act of humanity matters more than the  attempts of assesination and verbal abuse


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> It's funny because Sasuke and the bijuus are the same as Sasuke and Sakura, people think one act of humanity matters more than the  attempts of assesination and verbal abuse



After seeing what Kishi did with Karin maybe they are right. Sakura could be utterly retarded and still think a relationship with Sasuke is worth her while. And a bijuu may for some reason decide that Sasuke should be its next host 

Bipolar assholes are just irresistable.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2014)

takL said:


> sasuke took those bijus with him to where sakura and kakashi were.
> i doubt hes against bijus.



He took them to Kakashi and Sakura? What do you mean?


----------



## Shattering (Sep 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> He took them to Kakashi and Sakura? What do you mean?



If I was a SasuSaku fan I would say Sasuke wanna have sex with the bijuus and loves them, the situation doesn't suggest any of it at all but you know, it makes sense for me


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sasuke is gonna attack Naruto


----------



## TRN (Sep 7, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Sasuke is gonna attack Naruto



Poor sasuke has no idea what he is getting himself into

Sasuke is babidi in the pic below

It coming

New Naruto Mode 

Super Senjutsu 3 Mode


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I was a SasuSaku fan I would say Sasuke wanna have sex with the bijuus and loves them, the situation doesn't suggest any of it at all but you know, it makes sense for me



Quoted, but didn't answer the question. 


Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 7, 2014)

The Format said:


> So are ppl still thinking Sasuke is going to get a second Sharinnegan?



I'm surprised people think he _won't_ get it. 
Another Rinnegan is an obvious power up for Sasuke, just as having the rest of the Bijuu is an obvious power up for Naruto.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm hoping this chapter won't be purely transition.

I want to see the plot take the first step into the next arc already.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm hoping this chapter won't be purely transition.
> 
> I want to see the plot take the first step into the next arc already.



the last chapter was purely transition (plus Sasuke development)

this chapter will end with a cliffhanger or Hagoromo doing something none of the other characters want him doing


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 7, 2014)

RS awakens Sakura hidding powers.... Just wait for it


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> the last chapter was purely transition (plus Sasuke development)
> 
> this chapter will end with a cliffhanger or Hagoromo doing something none of the other characters want him doing



Yeah, but I keep thinking about all the boring shit Kishimoto inevitably has to show.

Dispelling MT, the people emerging from the dream cocoons, everybody happy, yadda yadda.

There probably won't be room for anything related to the new arc.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm surprised people think he _won't_ get it.
> Another Rinnegan is an obvious power up for Sasuke, just as having the rest of the Bijuu is an obvious power up for Naruto.



Or that a fight as hyped as Naruto vs Sasuke would have the latter not standing a chance.

Come now, for how long have we been reading this series.

But them low tier readers still be like "ZOMGS it's over for Sasuke!!!11"


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> the last chapter was purely transition (_*plus Sasuke development*_)
> 
> this chapter will end with a cliffhanger or Hagoromo doing something none of the other characters want him doing


it isn't development if it's ignored as with him concerning itachi and hashirama.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2014)

A transitional chapter with the first signs of a possible conflict between sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 7, 2014)

vered said:


> A transitional chapter with the first signs of a possible conflict between sasuke and Naruto.



Rinnegan Yamato comes first in the list imo, the will of the true god maybe?


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2014)

vered said:


> A transitional chapter with the first signs of a possible conflict between sasuke and Naruto.



what conflict, though? 

the more i see it, the more it seems more like a warning story for sasuke. not any conflict.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 7, 2014)

I agree with this. /\
When I saw the Sage telling Saskue to watch Madara. It was his way of telling Sasuke that how he will end up as well if he goesthat way. You can tell as well that Sasuke has be thinking with all of the .... bubbles.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> He took them to Kakashi and Sakura? What do you mean?




The chapter where Kaguya's sealed, Sasuke led them near Kakashi and Sakura's position. (When he said they had to get away from there)




Revy said:


> Tobirama eats the fruit and takes over the nardo world.The end.ck




I wouldn't be against it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> what conflict, though?
> 
> the more i see it, the more it seems more like a warning story for sasuke. not any conflict.



Correct, had the arc ended when Sasuke wanted to burn the bijuus, that  would had been a different story.


----------



## teardrop (Sep 7, 2014)

The next chapter is probably going to be about freeing the people from IT. Though I wonder is it going to be Hagoromo or Sasuke who would that.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2014)

People get freed from the genjutsu and frieza attacks or they go back to a village to bury the dead


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 7, 2014)

I guees, Hago will just give Nardo and Sauce instructions on how to undo or reverse MT.  Sasuke said in the past that His Rinnegan can reverse the jutsu of another rinnegan.

Thus is a turning poin chapter about how Sasuke will cooperate and the result of the Reverse MT jutsu


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2014)

"The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 7, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that *man* will...!?"



Hagoromo or Sasuke?

(Or Tobirama lol)


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2014)

That man is Sakura.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"



Wonder if it indicates on a new threat. Only other options are Hagoromo and/or Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 8, 2014)

It depends on the word used (the word for man).



Addy said:


> what conflict, though? the more i see it, the more it seems more like a warning story for sasuke. not any conflict.



Yeah, that was my feeling too.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"



Either Hamura or Guruguru


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

i wish a preview would be right for once and not just criptic :/


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 8, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, that preview used the word "Otoko" which specifically refers to a male.


----------



## RBL (Sep 8, 2014)

'that man'

actually refers to neji, that is reviving next chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 8, 2014)

What if Hamura was Orochimaru?

Man that would be epic.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 8, 2014)

So, SO many unresolved issues.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"


It's Hagoromo,


----------



## Kishido (Sep 8, 2014)

I predict some story from Rikudou (GIVE ME HAMURA) and Sasuke going nuts


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Sep 8, 2014)

Possibilities of 'that man' - Hagoromo, Sasuke, Hamura, Spiral Zetsu, Orochimaru.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes!


...and the First Space War begins!



That man is the God Yamato.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously why you keep paying attention to previews? they are NEVER right or close and things like Madara MS that were stated to happen have never happened, what a waste of time.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> What if Hamura was Orochimaru?
> 
> Man that would be epic.



would explain his thirst for the rennigan


----------



## Hexa (Sep 8, 2014)

Given the preview, it's definitely a "Saturday release" of Jump.  We'll have to see how that affects things with Jump's new shipping schedule.  Previously, the chapter would typically be out a day earlier this week.  I'm guessing that rule stays the same (so, Wednesday) , but it's uncharted territory now.

The preview itself is basically saying that the Fourth Shinobi war is coming to an end (soon) and then that someone will do something at sometime.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Seriously why you keep paying attention to previews? they are NEVER right or close and things like Madara MS that were stated to happen have never happened, what a waste of time.



I never trust previews but at least there's something there


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 8, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Given the preview, it's definitely a "Saturday release" of Jump.  We'll have to see how that affects things with Jump's new shipping schedule.  Previously, the chapter would typically be out a day earlier this week.  I'm guessing that rule stays the same (so, Wednesday) , but it's uncharted territory now.
> 
> The preview itself is basically saying that the Fourth Shinobi war is coming to an end (soon) and then that someone will do something at sometime.



i have to say it's sasuke....  The prophecy of the great toad sage has yet to come true...It talks of a battle against a boy with great doujutsu. It seems strange if it was talking about Obito, or Madara, or even Kaguya.
Orochimaru is by now out of league.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 8, 2014)

What are you talking about? Orochimaru has the Rinnegan


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 8, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> What are you talking about? Orochimaru has the Rinnegan




lol i meant that Naruto (or Sasuke) are out of his league...


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Seriously why you keep paying attention to previews? they are NEVER right or close and things like Madara MS that were stated to happen have never happened, what a waste of time.



They're on point some time, just usually a few weeks/months late.


----------



## TRN (Sep 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'd rep and agree if he maxed out at eternal. But his lefty hasn't performed to my liking anyway.
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...



It just a joke:33   

I don't think there will be a fight between them,  maybe in the next 10 years time skip


----------



## Phemt (Sep 8, 2014)

It doesn't matter what the preview says. Anything and anyone could be read into "someone will do something at sometime". It can't be any more generic than that. 

What matters is this is the beginning of the end, the last act, and there is no enemy in sight any longer nor any evil lurking in the shadows.

Whatever course of action Kishimoto decides to take with Sasuke will establish the last remaining part of the story, and maybe beyond, if there is a part 3.


----------



## TRN (Sep 8, 2014)

Phemt said:


> It doesn't matter what the preview says. Anything and anyone could be read into "someone will do something at sometime". It can't be any more generic than that.
> 
> What matters is this is the beginning of the end, the last act, and there is no enemy in sight any longer nor any evil lurking in the shadows.
> 
> Whatever course of action Kishimoto decides to take with Sasuke will establish the last remaining part of the story, and maybe beyond, if there is a part 3.



This is what I wanted to say 

 He will save something for part 3 (if there is one)


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 8, 2014)

TRN said:


> This is what I wanted to say
> 
> He will save something for part 3 (if there is one)



Or he can go the Dragon ball way and lest the anime and Movie people do a part three. That could be what this new ear thing can be.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 8, 2014)

Hamura finally becomes relevant, and/or Hagoromo's betrayal.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"



Hagoromo will end the MT? I wonder how mutated the Shinobi are right now.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 8, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> What are you talking about? Orochimaru has the Rinnegan


----------



## ItNeverRains (Sep 8, 2014)

Hags: To celebrate your victory let's go get ice cream
Sasuke: I want a snow cone.
Hags: You can get a snow cone.
Naruto: I want a milk shake
Hags: A milk shake counts as ice cream
Sakura: I want lasagna
Hags: I don't think they have that
Ice Cream Guy: We have lasagna flavored ice cream
Hags: You can have lasagna flavored ice cream
Hags: What about you Kakashi, do you want anything?
Kakashi: I get brain freeze
Hags: They have hot dogs, do you want a hot dog?
Kakashi: With pickle relish
Ice Cream Guy: Sorry we're out of pickle relish.
Hags: Why are you out of pickle relish?
Ice Cream Guy: We used it all to make tartar sauce for the fishsticks
Kakashi: Then I'll have a fishstick
Kakashi: Why is this fishstick still frozen?
Ice Cream Guy: We're an ice cream shop.  We have a freezer.  We don't have an oven.
Kakashi: Oh
Kakashi: *licks fishstick*
Kakashi: *brain freeze*
Sakura: *brain freeze*
Naruto: *brain freeze*
Sasuke: *brain freeze*
*they collapse*
Ice Cream Guy: *removes his apron and hat to reveal that he is Hamura*
Hags & Hamura: *brofist*
Hags & Hamura: VICTORY!
The End?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 8, 2014)

i predict all the ninjas will ooze out of their cocoons and be released subsequently from the matrix.

Sasuke will realized it that peace cant be sustained without a big bad person to rally against. Such as naruto history has illustrated with the passing of the sage of six paths.

i believe nagato saw this to be so before he got pussified. i think to a certain degree with madara as he wanted all villages under konoha umbrella until he read the tablet and said fuck this shit. chakra ish mine.


----------



## adeshina365 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's weird how Sasuke still has his Doujutsu activated.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasuke still wants to get some last-minute showings in before the cameraman says "cut!".


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping we skip over the immediate aftermath.

We don't need to see how everyone gets freed.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasuke about to take off the kid gloves....


----------



## kubik (Sep 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hoping we skip over the immediate aftermath.
> 
> We don't need to see how everyone gets freed.



No! 
I want to see Naruto freeing Hinata


----------



## calimike (Sep 8, 2014)

Author comments of WSJE #41



> In Issue 39, in the second panel on page 53, I put "wood" when "water" is correct. It will be fixed for the graphic novels.




Wind, fire, earth, lightning, *wood*, yin and yang.. a huge gudoudama.. ..who has all the chakra natures and blood limits.

Wind, fire, earth, lightning, wood  *water*, yin and yang.. a huge gudoudama.. ..who has all the chakra natures and blood limits.
Link removed

I predict they free them from body snatchers


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2014)

^ I was wondering what was going on with that. 

Also, speaking of which, just realized that Hashirama left before they explained why wood is so important... Thought they'd explain that away as being such an important chakra type because the source of chakra was a tree. Meh. I'll still assume that's why.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wood is special because Hashirama has Asura's chakra and he's using power originally derived from the Shinjuu itself.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Wood is special because Hashirama has Asura's chakra and he's using power originally derived from the Shinjuu itself.



Yeah, exactly, I would have liked if they explicitly said that in the manga though.

Or if previous Asura incarnations would have also had Wood. That would have made sense, I think

Maybe the reason Naruto hasn't been able to is because he has Wind chakra. Maybe any Ashura incarnation with both Wind and Water affinities would be able to use that. Though since anyone can use other chakra types, maybe it's hidden dormant.

Or maybe I'm overthinking this. I would have liked it to be canonized, though


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2014)

I doubt Mokuton is inherently special. It's Hashirama's chakra making it special.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2014)

You're overlooking the importance of Mokuton techniques. If Harashima had sand, he'd be broken; if he had ice, he'd be broken; if he had fire, he'd be... competent. His level of chakra is what makes the difference. 

Feel that people should take a look at Yamato. Mokuton jutsu, gets a few good perks out of it but is so far beneath other characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 8, 2014)

Just when things are so unpredictable the past few chapters, we get late releases... SIGH. I'm not sure why Kishi even wanted to end Madara's reign the way he did. This kayuya arc has been so lackluster for the past three months. And if it's another set up for yet another betrayal by Hago, then I think it's another ass pull just like what he did with Kaguya. Yet, I somehow still don't think things should have ended in such an anti-climatic manner, unless Kishi's editors are really REALLY this F -ed up and just demanding him to give a quick and clean resolution in order for him to reach the deadline of the upcoming movie. Then it's really bad BAD planning from all sides.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> Just when things are so unpredictable the past few chapters, we get late releases... SIGH. I'm not sure why Kishi even wanted to end Madara's reign the way he did. This kayuya arc has been so lackluster for the past three months. And if it's another set up for yet another betrayal by Hago, then I think it's another ass pull just like what he did with Kaguya. Yet, I somehow still don't think things should have ended in such an anti-climatic manner, unless Kishi's editors are really REALLY this F -ed up and just demanding him to give a quick and clean resolution in order for him to reach the deadline of the upcoming movie. Then it's really bad BAD planning from all sides.



Seeing as how Madara didn't Rinne Tensei everyone, I can see only two reasons for Kaguya's existence.

1. To give Cyberconnect2 another character for the next NAruto game
2. He couldn't think of a way to make Madara actually beatable, so he replaced him with a character that could literally be defeated by Sasuke and Naruto touching her. 

Some combination of them is probably why Kaguya exists :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 8, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Seeing as how Madara didn't Rinne Tensei everyone, I can see only two reasons for Kaguya's existence.
> 
> 1. To give Cyberconnect2 another character for the next NAruto game
> *2. He couldn't think of a way to make Madara actually beatable, so he replaced him with a character that could literally be defeated by Sasuke and Naruto touching her. *
> ...



It's this , really. And maybe create an opening for the movie or a possible part 3.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 8, 2014)

This couldn't find a way to beat Madara is nonsense for two reasons. 

1) Madara didn't need to be physically beaten to death for him to be defeated.
2) You don't replace someone who you think can't be beaten with an even stronger character.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2014)

I just think kishi wanted a twist and that is why kaguya maybe he thought it would be smart. Or he just wanted madara to be tricked by someone and show that anyone can be tempted and trick.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 8, 2014)

Geg said:


> "The Fourth Shinobi World War finally concludes! And then, that man will...!?"



Hamura , sasuke , orochimaru !!

plz be orochimaru


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 8, 2014)

Preview said man.Sauce is a boy,so not him.:ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2014)

Kishi's called Sasuke "man" plenty of times in the past but either way, it's probably Sasuke. If not him then Hagoromo. The preview might not even happen next chapter, could be a few from now. 

Either way it's not going to be some "happy lalala fun time" like many are praying for. We know how this will turn out. 

Naruto vs Sasuke Arc time.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 8, 2014)

kindly give me the sight for the preview please.
I was not able to see it yet.
tanx

I want Hamura next chapter


----------



## Turrin (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think Spiral would be referred to as a man. Orochimaru is too much of a twist for Kishi to do it. Sasuke would probably be referred to as Sasuke. 

It's probably talking about Hagoromo. And no not that he's a villain, but probably that he's going to say his parting words to the new Indra and Ashura.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 8, 2014)

"That man will . . ." is pretty much the most vague thing a preview can possibly say.  It's like a Rorschach test for the predictions thread, seeing how people interpret it.


----------



## chrno84 (Sep 9, 2014)

guessing rikudou gonna beam away all the tailed beast so man cant use them no more


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 9, 2014)

about that boy/man.

Probability to be them:

1. hamura
2. Oro
3. Kaguya's husband
4. Kaguya's father
5. indra
6. asura
7. the maker of everything


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> It's probably talking about Hagoromo. And no not that he's a villain, but probably that he's going to say his parting words to the new Indra and Ashura.



Very likely this.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't think Spiral would be referred to as a man. Orochimaru is too much of a twist for Kishi to do it. Sasuke would probably be referred to as Sasuke.
> 
> It's probably talking about Hagoromo. And no not that he's a villain, but probably that he's going to say his parting words to the new Indra and Ashura.



It shouldn't end that easily, Kishi's writing style resolves whatever interpersonal conflicts characters have with each other: (Hashirama-Madara, Kakashi-Obito) but what about Kaguya and her sons? 



Sob stories like this don't just end up unresolved, and we still don't know anything about Hamura or what Guruguru is doing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kaguya HATED her sons. She flat out says it.


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 9, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Yeah, exactly, I would have liked if they explicitly said that in the manga though.
> 
> Or if previous Asura incarnations would have also had Wood. That would have made sense, I think
> 
> ...



Naruto don't got it because he is not a descendant of Rikudo/Ashura/Senju lol. He has Ashura Chakra, not Ashura Genetics. You guys will soon see, once the Ootsutsuki are fleshed out


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2014)

Preview refers to Hagoromo, Rinne Tensei.


----------



## TRN (Sep 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Preview refers to Hagoromo, Rinne Tensei.



Pretty much:ignoramus


----------



## Deynard (Sep 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Preview refers to Hagoromo, Rinne Tensei.



What preview? Is there confirmed one? Oh ok I see... maybe Oro not Hagoromo?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 9, 2014)

This manga can't end without proper Hamura explanation


----------



## Gortef (Sep 9, 2014)

Enter: Swirly&Poop


----------



## Deynard (Sep 9, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This manga can't end without proper Hamura explanation



It can


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 9, 2014)

Deynard said:


> It can



and it will.


----------



## Yuna (Sep 9, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Or if previous Asura incarnations would have also had Wood. That would have made sense, I think


The reason Naruto doesn't have The Wood to poke Sasuke with is because Wood Release was a freak mutation. Hashirama was literally the first and only person in the recorded history of Narutoverse to wield it naturally. Hashirama also did not pass on Wood Release to his offspring, which mean it's also not something that was written into the DNA of his sperm. It likely was just a freak mutation, like, say, a 6th toe.



TheOmega said:


> Naruto don't got it because he is not a descendant of Rikudo/Ashura/Senju lol. He has Ashura Chakra, not Ashura Genetics. You guys will soon see, once the Ootsutsuki are fleshed out


Except, you know, Naruto's definitely a descendant of Hagoromo and Ashura, seeing as how Ashura is the progenitor of the Senju and the Uzumaki are distantly related to the Senju.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 9, 2014)

"That man..." Is obviously Sasuke.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 9, 2014)

I am not gonna trust on previews and spoilers. I remember the last time. All the spoilers we got were fake


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This manga can't end without proper [put some Kishi's numerous plotholes] explanation



Fixed for you my dear friend!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 9, 2014)

The issue next chapter is MT, so no parting wordds yet. The man/boy could be the first free man from the tree.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 9, 2014)

Sasuke will go emo once again, cuz he is angry as fuck at Hagoromo that he only got ONE freak eye with shitty abilties compared to Naruto


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 9, 2014)

We still know nothing about the sages bro who didn't even need to be introduced.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2014)

Probably Sasuke.

Hagoromo just left.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> We still know nothing about the sages bro who didn't even need to be introduced.



I think he was only introduce because the bunny lady need to see Sasuke as some one.


----------



## handsock (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope Sasuke still wants to burn all the bijuu to the ground.... it's the only thing that would save this manga.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 9, 2014)

Most likely Hagoromo, he still has something to say to both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## SageModeMan (Sep 9, 2014)

People continue to hype a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.  I think it will be different from what they expect when it does come.  Whether next chapter or a few down the road. 

Hagoromo will with the help of the Bijuu(and possibly Naruto) release the MT freeing the people.  He then asks the Bijuu what they want, having had 1000 years to experience humans.  I foresee the Bijuu's trying to decide their fate, either to remain as potential fodder for jinchuriki, or being turned into true physical beings. 

Hagoromo will eventually say his time is up and with the sealing of Kaguya in another dimension the world can truly be at peace.  He releases the spiritual chakra of his sons from Naruto and Sasuke, so they are no longer 'god mode'.  The two fight for the title of Hokage using their own true power**, not the powers granted to them.  As they are watched by the scores of ninja restored from IT the battle fades out.  A timeskip of many years occurs and the face of Naruto is seen on the Hokage mountain.  

**Sasuke I think has finally come to realize his life has never been in his own hands until now.  He was the last Uchiha, protected and honored in Konoha.  He was a tool for Orochimaru.  He was a tool for Obito.  He was a tool for Madara.  He was a tool for Hagoromo.    Now he will face Naruto just as they faced off many years before on the Academy grounds.  Two ninja facing one another as equals. His ninja way will no longer be based on others desires for his abilities or his use as a tool.  

In the end either Sasuke will return to Konoha or more likely he will decide to form a new hidden village with Karin, Suigetsu, and Jugo and perhaps Orochimaru.



handsock said:


> I hope Sasuke still wants to burn all the bijuu to the ground.... it's the only thing that would save this manga.



The problem was never the Bijuu.  The problem was always the desire to gain more power than others.  Man was at war before the Juubi, the only difference after ninjutsu is the amount of power an individual can yield.  So burning the bijuu to the ground accomplishes nothing.  Sasuke would finally realize that I think.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2014)

Right before he disapears, Hago says sasuke: "Aww btw, you'll never be on par with naruto, unlike him and Itachi, you're just a borned looser... Bye!" 

Sasuke then goes with oro to train and show the others who've heard Hago's last words that he's wrong about him.

End of the 2nd part.


----------



## TRN (Sep 9, 2014)

handsock said:


> I hope Sasuke still wants to burn all the bijuu to the ground.... it's the only thing that would save this manga.



amaterasu killing anything ....


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> amaterasu killing anything ....



Amaterasu'd perfect suzanoo


----------



## Kishido (Sep 9, 2014)

I still think we will see Naruto and Sasuke running hand in hand after kissing each other with their tongues

Kakashi is "that man" and says fuck this shit... End of manga


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> amaterasu killing anything ....



Well, the only way to kill someone in this manga is:

-A piercing attack

-Suicide

-Ninja AIDS

FRS and bijuudamas didn't kill anyone either. Nor did Susanoo or Gudoudamas.

Big jutsus hardly kill anyone apart from nameless fodders as there would be no last conversion talk if the victim was burned to ashes or obliterated on the spot.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 9, 2014)

It is still funny thing to predict that Naruto will now wake up in Academy?


----------



## TRN (Sep 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, the only way to kill someone in this manga is:
> 
> -A piercing attack
> 
> ...



If naruto hit karin with a Bijuudama FRS=


----------



## Euraj (Sep 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> We still know nothing about the sages bro who didn't even need to be introduced.


Seems like Kishi just didn't feel comfortable letting both Sasuke and Naruto be compared to Rikudou Sennin. :-/


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> If naruto hit karin with a Bijuudama FRS=



Karin only survived Amaterasu because Sasuke removed the fire.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> If naruto hit karin with a Bijuudama FRS=



More like:
[YOUTUBE]P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Karin only survived Amaterasu because Sasuke removed the fire.



And she wouldn't survive getting chopped in half and set on fire, would she.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2014)

I still don't understand why Sasuke didn't use Amaterasu swords with Perfect Susanoo if he could do it earlier with a lesser form of Susnaoo.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder if Orochimaru will come out of MT more powerful. The jutsu makes dreams come true, which means he may now know the secret behind jutsu/everything.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 9, 2014)

Guys the manga called strongest disciple will have it last chapter next time it comes out. The manga has suck balls for a couple of years and beside the fan service. I was expecting at least another arc to reedem themself. But nope, out of no where LAST CHAPTER is the next one.

So having said this, could kishi pull one like that? I mean just trow a chapter and at the end say, next is the last chapter.

About prediction:
More talking anf arguing with sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Karin only survived Amaterasu because Sasuke removed the fire.



Wasn't it hyped to be as hot as the son.something like that should kill someone no matter what she had it on her for a bit. It did nothing.  Damn hanzous tags did more damage then ameratsu did.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wasn't it hyped to be as hot as the son.something like that should kill someone no matter what she had it on her for a bit. It did nothing.  Damn hanzous tags did more damage then ameratsu did.



Wasn't Obito almost instantly consumed by it and forced to use Izanagi to survive? Karin>Obito?

It also burned down the insides of a fire breathing toad right away.

Seemingly it burns only as fast or slow as the plot demands. Same with how characters run out of chakra, intelligence and/or speed.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't Obito almost instantly consumed by it and forced to use Izanagi to survive? Karin>Obito? It also burned down the insides of a fire breathing toad right away.



There's a limit to you people's bulshit. 



> Seemingly it burns only as fast or slow as the plot demands. Same with how characters run out of chakra, intelligence and/or speed.



This.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 9, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Guys the manga called strongest disciple will have it last chapter next time it comes out. The manga has suck balls for a couple of years and beside the fan service. I was expecting at least another arc to reedem themself. But nope, out of no where LAST CHAPTER is the next one.
> 
> So having said this, could kishi pull one like that? I mean just trow a chapter and at the end say, next is the last chapter.
> 
> ...



The short answer is yes, Shonen Jump and Kishi can do whatever they want. 
The Long answer is probably not.

HST was most likely canceled instead of this being where the author naturally intended it to end. It would be very unusual for the author to plan on ending a series where the protagonist is so much weaker than his masters still. Not to mention the series set up the grey haired dude that was also trained by the same masters as kenichi as his ultimate fight, but that never happened. So yeah I'm guessing HST simply did not do well in the rating. I'm actually surprised it last this long considering the Anime was released and was a flop years ago

Naruto being a immensely popular manga probably wouldn't up and drop a bomb like that out of nowhere


----------



## junkmonger (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The short answer is yes, Shonen Jump and Kishi can do whatever they want.
> The Long answer is probably not.
> 
> HST was most likely canceled instead of this being where the author naturally intended it to end. It would be very unusual for the author to plan on ending a series where the protagonist is so much weaker than his masters still. Not to mention the series set up the grey haired dude that was also trained by the same masters as kenichi as his ultimate fight, but that never happened. So yeah I'm guessing HST simply did not do well in the rating. I'm actually surprised it last this long considering the Anime was released and was a flop years ago
> ...



On the other side, Gantz finished without even a wrap up chapter.  It was just the end of the final fight and the escape and..well...goodbye.  Beelzebub also only had a 1 chapter finale.  I'm not sure, but both seemed fairly popular at the time.  So who know?  Maybe there will be a 1 chapter finale...who knows?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 9, 2014)

junkmonger said:


> On the other side, Gantz finished without even a wrap up chapter.  It was just the end of the final fight and the escape and..well...goodbye.  Beelzebub also only had a 1 chapter finale.  I'm not sure, but both seemed fairly popular at the time.  So who know?  Maybe there will be a 1 chapter finale...who knows?


I don't know the popularity on those series, but I can guess they weren't anywhere near the popularity of Naruto


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 9, 2014)

Why I agree with all you have said Turrin. 

I do have to say this. Even if they end Naruto the manga next chapter(I dont think so as I'm one of the people that think it will end at 700).That says nothing about the movies, anime or video games. I think Naruto will become much like Dragon ball.Witch even after the manga end they still keep make thing for it.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't know the popularity on those series, but I can guess they weren't anywhere near the popularity of Naruto



Dragon Ball ended pretty much the same way, Kuroko no Basket, another SJ series that was in the top 3 of 2013's best selling mangas, also had a "by the way the next chapter is the last" type ending, serialized manga does not tend to have big epilogues or wrap-up chapters, they usually end immediately after the last big fight/challenge, sometimes even on the same chapter as the big last fight.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Sep 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't Obito almost instantly consumed by it and forced to use Izanagi to survive? Karin>Obito?
> 
> It also burned down the insides of a fire breathing toad right away.
> 
> Seemingly it burns only as fast or slow as the plot demands. Same with how characters run out of chakra, intelligence and/or speed.



All it means is that the King's Amaterasu is far superior than that pleb Sasuke's, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2014)

Is this real? People debating whether its possible that Naruto is going to end up this chapter or the next?


----------



## Mione (Sep 9, 2014)

Hagoromo should be releasing or at least bringing up the topic of everyone still trapped in their dreams in this chapter now that the goodbyes have been said. 

We'll most likely be getting this chapter within the next 24 hours since we are getting a early release this week. Lately Jump has been coming out in the early hours on Thursday mornings so I suspect it will be out around the same time frame just a day earlier.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Is this real? People debating whether its possible that Naruto is going to end up this chapter or the next?



Seems a lot of people are under the mistaken impression Kishimoto cares about chapter milestones and for whatever reason think the series is ending at chapter 700. Also because of the new movie in December they are assuming the series is ending before the movie. If the movie is not a direct timeskip storyline continuation of the series and is instead independent like the other movies there doesn't seem to be any reason to think the manga is ending this year. Even if the movie is a storyline continuation it may very well just be a kickstart to part 3 in the manga anyway. Also there is the question of whether or not the sketches being released would basically be spoilers as to the status of the rookies generation before the current main story is over, if the movie is a true representation of events after the war arc.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 9, 2014)

sausage will refuse to come back, leaving nardo and sakruh wanting his sausage more 

oh, and the rest of the mummified fodders are free

the woodman (yamato) and bdsm girl (anko) are free

and maybe we will get to see kabuto?


or...


sausage decides to come back, but challenges nardo to a duel for hokageship 

sakruh cries 

cockashi just gon cockashi 

rest of the fodders are not free cuz haggy sucks their souls dry (lel no)


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 9, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> I haven't felt like this in years for a chapter but, not gonna lie, I can't wait to see what's next. Maybe 'cause is ending and you know, there's still issues that need to get solved.



No truer words have been spoken. Next Chapter is particularly important , because it'll be the perfect time to see what direction this series is leaning towards, if Kishi is wrapping this _ entire _ manga up or just this part. I personally think there's more to this, Kishi literally left Kaguya and BZ's motive for doing all of this obscure as fuck, and if his other villains are an indication, that's just not his style. I think something way more sinister is coming, whether it be Gods, Demons  or even Aliens.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 9, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Seems a lot of people are under the mistaken impression Kishimoto cares about chapter milestones and for whatever reason think the series is ending at chapter 700. Also because of the new movie in December they are assuming the series is ending before the movie. If the movie is not a direct timeskip storyline continuation of the series and is instead independent like the other movies there doesn't seem to be any reason to think the manga is ending this year. Even if the movie is a storyline continuation it may very well just be a kickstart to part 3 in the manga anyway. Also there is the question of whether or not the sketches being released would basically be spoilers as to the status of the rookies generation before the current main story is over, if the movie is a true representation of events after the war arc.


The better question is where is the idea that Kishimoto doesn't care about the milestones coming from?

Ch 100 was the start of Neji vs Naruto battle
Ch 200 was the arrival of Kimi
Ch 300 was the reveal of Sasuke
Ch 400 was the reveal of Itachi's back story
Ch 500 was the start of the Kyuubi attack flashback
Ch 600 was the arrival of Madara and continuation of the Obito reveal

Kishi puts significant events in all the 100 chapters.

If the manga is ending there is no way Kishi wouldn't have it end in 700. If there is a Part III than, ether PII will end in Ch 700 or PIII will begin in chapter 700.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2014)

Eh, that proves nothing.

There were events just as important in uneven numbered chapters. It goes both ways, really.


----------



## King BOo (Sep 9, 2014)

ch666 was the return of gai; blue beast of konoha


----------



## Turrin (Sep 9, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Eh, that proves nothing.
> 
> There were events just as important in uneven numbered chapters. It goes both ways, really.


Sorry, but what your saying is irrelevant. Yes there are going to be important events in other chapters lol. But the fact that every milestone chapter had an important event, shows that Kishimoto likes to make these chapters special for fans. 

Now with that take in consideration, look at this from Kishi's perspective. The movie is coming out that goes beyond the original work, are you going to allow a movie that happens 3 years later be released when there is still 50 chapters worth of story to tell in PII.  Kishi needs to end PII before the movie is released. So if your going to be ending your series, why wouldn't you end it at ch 700, is it impossible for Kishi to drag out events for another 9 chapters, when quite honestly he has a-lot still to tell; or another 8 chapters and have Part III begin in chapter 700?


----------



## King BOo (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sorry, but what your saying is irrelevant. Yes there are going to be important events in other chapters lol. But the fact that every milestone chapter had an important event, shows that Kishimoto likes to make these chapters special for fans.
> 
> Now with that take in consideration, look at this from Kishi's perspective. The movie is coming out that goes beyond the original work, are you going to allow a movie that happens 3 years later be released when there is still 50 chapters worth of story to tell in PII.  Kishi needs to end PII before the movie is released. So if your going to be ending your series, why wouldn't you end it at ch 700, is it impossible for Kishi to drag out events for another 9 chapters, when quite honestly he has a-lot still to tell; or another 8 chapters and have Part III begin in chapter 700?



i have a feeling pt3 will be anime only


----------



## Hexa (Sep 9, 2014)

91 was the introduction of Jiraiya training Naruto
191 was Chouji's "death"
291 was the arrival at Tenchikyou
391 was Kirin and the reveal of Itachi's Susano'o
491 was the start of Naruto's bijuu training
591 was the end of the Edo Tensei

Important stuff happens whenever.   Every 100 chapters, people predict that whatever crucial event is going to happen will happen at the 100 chapter mark.  It really has never worked like that.  It's not to say that the 100 chapters are boring, and maybe they're more exciting than normal chapters, but they're never what they're hyped as being.  Last time, people were clamoring for the reveal of Tobi's identity being at 600, or the secret coffin's reveal being held off until 600.  They weren't.

Sasuke's shadowy reveal at 300 is I think the biggest centennial event,  Obito was already revealed by 600, we already got the twist with Kushina by 500, we had already been told that Itachi was good guy by 400, Kimimaro really did arrive at chapter 200 but that's not a huge event, and neither is the start of the Neji vs. Naruto fight (and, officially, it started in chapter 99).


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sorry, but what your saying is irrelevant. Yes there are going to be important events in other chapters lol. But the fact that every milestone chapter had an important event, shows that Kishimoto likes to make these chapters special for fans.
> 
> Now with that take in consideration, look at this from Kishi's perspective. The movie is coming out that goes beyond the original work, are you going to allow a movie that happens 3 years later be released when there is still 50 chapters worth of story to tell in PII.  Kishi needs to end PII before the movie is released. So if your going to be ending your series, why wouldn't you end it at ch 700, is it impossible for Kishi to drag out events for another 9 chapters, when quite honestly he has a-lot still to tell; or another 8 chapters and have Part III begin in chapter 700?



I also find it hard to believe that 9 chapters is enough to accomplish everything.

Heck, the Sasuke and Naruto fight itself should last slightly longer than that.

And we know good and well that it won't happen immediately.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 9, 2014)

I doubt Kishi cares about chapter numbers as much as you guys do.

Maybe for the 100s chapter he might make it extra eventful but srsly.

"Chapter X00 is coming! Omgosh I better plan ahead to reach that chapter cause I can't stand seeing that event happening in another chapter number?!"


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 9, 2014)

Sasuke uses Rinne Tensei to revive his clan, makes Naruto promise as Hokage an as his best friend, to see to it that history doesn't repeat itself, an to treat the Uchiha equally, would be a legendary ending for Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The better question is where is the idea that Kishimoto doesn't care about the milestones coming from?
> 
> Ch 100 was the start of Neji vs Naruto battle
> Ch 200 was the arrival of Kimi



I get your point, but honestly, neither is that important.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I seriously doubt Kishi (or any mangaka) plans out his story well enough to plan certain plot events around chapter numbers. Or even cares enough to do so, for that matter.

Not to say that some of them don't do special little things for those chapters, but nothing plot-related.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Sasuke uses Rinne Tensei to revive his clan, makes Naruto promise as Hokage an as his best friend, to see to it that history doesn't repeat itself, an to treat the Uchiha equally, would be a legendary ending for Sasuke.



Say that again.


----------



## King BOo (Sep 9, 2014)

i think backstory regarding sosps bro will be revealed and sasuke will be his parallel


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The better question is where is the idea that Kishimoto doesn't care about the milestones coming from?
> 
> Ch 100 was the start of Neji vs Naruto battle
> Ch 200 was the arrival of Kimi
> ...



chapter 599 was a far bigger chapter than chapter 600 so if kishi cared so much about milestones chapter 599 would taken place a chapter later

Chapter 500 was nowhere near as significant as other events in the flashback.  Again not a milestone worth shit. 

Chapter 400 is nowhere near as big as the chapters beforehand with the Sasuke vs Itachi fight or their reunion in general that had long been awaited, not to mention there were far more significant chapters that followed especially during the Pain arc. 

Chapter 300 contained the dark shadow of Sasuke yes, but was nowhere near as big as the team 7 reunion that followed.

Chapter 200 is no milestone or important event lol

Chapter 100 start of a fight big deal.  Naruto vs Gaara had far more significance in that arc.  

I could place significance to half the chapters in the manga if i looked hard enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke approaches the tired Madara and he exchanges a few words with him before he takes his las breath. Afterwards Hagoromo turns his attention to the released Bijuu and says that they'll decided what shall become of them once they've released the shinobi caught in the Mugen Tsukuyomi. Hagoromo realizes that unlike before Kaguya actually managed to achieved a world-wide scale of imprisonment and that it won't be so easy to rescue them all in time as the chakra fruit is still in production.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Sasuke approaches the tired Madara and he exchanges a few words with him before he takes his las breath. Afterwards Hagoromo turns his attention to the released Bijuu and says that they'll decided what shall become of them once they've released the shinobi caught in the Mugen Tsukuyomi. Hagoromo realizes that unlike before Kaguya actually managed to achieved a world-wide scale of imprisonment and that it won't be so easy to rescue them all in time as the chakra fruit is still in production.



Madara ded, bro.

May the ninja gods preserve his legendary soul.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Uh Sennin, Madara's already dead and Hagoromo most likely is gone now too.


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2014)

So we getting the chapter in a few hours or tommorow? I read people saying the manga would come early because of a Saturday release? I'm guessing that was not true because I haven't seen a post in this thread since then about people confirming this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes it is confirmed if you read the OP, there is an early release but there is no guarantee if we get the chapter today, but I'm quite sure we'll get the chapter earlier than the "usual" thursday time.

My own prediction: the chapter/spoiler comes out in 7 hours.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hagoromo most likely is gone now too.



MT, Rinne Tensei.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> MT, Rinne Tensei.


He was departing with the souls of the Kages. They departed, so he would too. And he doesn't have the chakra to do either anymore, remember?


----------



## ophelis (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He was departing with the souls of the Kages. They departed, so he would too. And he doesn't have the chakra to do either anymore, remember?



Mby the combined force of Narudo and Sasugay will do?

I also think Rinne Tensei is highly possible!

Any spoilers yet? Even fake ones?


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He was departing with the souls of the Kages. They departed, so he would too. And he doesn't have the chakra to do either anymore, remember?



He didn't have the chakra to summon all of them from another dimension.

Sasuke implied that he could end the MT. You think Rikudou can't?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> He didn't have the chakra to summon all of them from another dimension.
> 
> Sasuke implied that he could end the MT. You think Rikudou can't?


Not at the moment. Hagoromo himself said he gave most of his power away, to Naruto and Sasuke respectfully. The only thing returned to him were the seals, but not the power he gave. 

Sorry, Hagoromo is done.



ophelis said:


> Mby the combined force of Narudo and Sasugay will do?
> 
> I also think Rinne Tensei is highly possible!
> 
> Any spoilers yet? Even fake ones?


Rinnei Tensei's time is past. Madara would have been the one to do it, but he died before doing so. Hagoromo is lacking the chakra. The war needs a toll so the dead have to stay dead.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not at the moment. Hagoromo himself said he gave most of his power away, to Naruto and Sasuke respectfully. The only thing returned to him were the seals, but not the power he gave.
> 
> Sorry, Hagoromo is done.



And that power would have been enough to summon all present from a far off dimension, all by himself.

Nothing more, nothing less.

It's as if you're implying that he has no chakra left. Did the Gokage use of all their chakra on the summoning too?

Chakra output is left vague anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> And that power would have been enough to summon all present from a far off dimension, all by himself.
> 
> Nothing more, nothing less.


And if Hagoromo departs with the Kages, showing he doesn't have the power left to do anything else besides that, then what?


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And if Hagoromo departs with the Kages, showing he doesn't have the power left to do anything else besides that, then what?



Then he doesn't have the chakra left, where are you going with this?

My point is that there is no indication that he is definitely without any chakra right now, or enough to accomplish the task(s) I outlined in my initial response.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> Then he doesn't have the chakra left, where are you going with this?
> 
> My point is that there is no indication that he is definitely without any chakra right now, or enough to accomplish the task(s) I outlined in my initial response.


If he could do _either_ task, he could. Instead, he tells the Kages and Hokages to make their goodbyes since they are all departing.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 10, 2014)

Confirmed spoiler;

Uzumaki Naruto, a 12 year old boy awakens on the morning of the Academy Graduation Exam and decided to deface the Hokage Monument with paint because why the fuck not?


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If he could do _either_ task, he could. Instead, he tells the Kages and Hokages to make their goodbyes since *they are all departing*.



Another assumption.

All he said was: _"I will remove both the Gokage, and all the Edo Tensei Shinobi."_

He could perform those task(s), if possible, chit-chat, all before departing himself.

We don't have enough information to declare a definite course of action.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you guys know what a tankobon is? Tankobon #72 will end with chapter 700, I've never seen a tankobon with 50 pages in 20 years of manga reading. Manga can't end with this chapter or the next, unless tankobon #71 will have a LOT of pages, which would be completely unnecessary


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 10, 2014)

King BOo said:


> i think backstory regarding sosps bro will be revealed and sasuke will be his parallel


think something around these lines too

for the good or for the bad, Hamura was forgotten for some reason, and it will be brought up


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

What happened to Hamura, Kaguya's intentions, where she came from, how Hagoromo became her Jinchuuriki after he and his brother stopped her with the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei?

There are many things left unexplained.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 10, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Madara ded, bro.
> 
> May the ninja gods preserve his legendary soul.



I hope he's used as spiritual toilet paper.


----------



## Azula (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke: 'i dun liek bijuus naruto, they bad, they so bad' 
Naruto: 'they not bad sasuke'
Sasuke: 'they bad, they hav ter dieeeeeeeee, i wan peaceeeeeeee'


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 10, 2014)

next chapter becomes a pokemon battle

where saucegay tries to capture many of nardo ketchup's pokemon bijuus as possible.


----------



## King BOo (Sep 10, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Sasuke: 'i dun liek bijuus naruto, they bad, they so bad'
> Naruto: 'they not bad sasuke'
> Sasuke: 'they bad, they hav ter dieeeeeeeee, i wan peaceeeeeeee'



saske burns bijuus

nu sasuke thyr my best friend

bijuu are bad dont b immatur naruto

ssshhh NOOOO sttop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch

YOUWANNAFUCKING GO NARUTOOO?

YEAH BRING IT SAUSK-GAY WAAAAAHHHH

WAAAAAAAAAH NARU-SHIT GAUN DIE 

I DONT WANT TO FIGHT CIRCLOFPEIN MYBESTFRIEND BONDS LOVE

they cry flashback to kiss they makeout and fuck


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 10, 2014)

Next chapter, Princess Serenity descends from Neo Tokyo and vanquishes the evil


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 10, 2014)

what is that on the cover? new series?


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks pretty dope. What series is that?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

If only the picture is bigger 

The dude on the cover looks pretty cool.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2014)

Soon hyped


----------



## Katy Perry (Sep 10, 2014)

Saturday release!

Chapter will be arriving in 6 hours.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> what is that on the cover? new series?





Rindaman said:


> Looks pretty dope. What series is that?



This series is called "Hi-Fi CLUSTER"


I'm waiting for chapter to be released today not tomorrow. Because of Jump on Saturday (not monday).


----------



## k765 (Sep 10, 2014)

is there a way i could get email notification when naruto chapters are released?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 10, 2014)

I recommend people stop bitching about when the chapter will drop or you're likely to get a ban hammer thrown in your direction. 

It'll be here when it gets here. Whether that's today, tomorrow, or six weeks from now.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 10, 2014)

Being alittle over dramatic aren't we?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> What happened to Hamura, Kaguya's intentions, where she came from, how Hagoromo became her Jinchuuriki after he and his brother stopped her with the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei?
> 
> There are many things left unexplained.



I feel like kishi needed to explain about these problems also.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2014)

Its not important.

The story is about Naruto & Sasuke.

Kaguya, & Hamura is irrelevant now.


----------



## King BOo (Sep 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Its not important.
> 
> The story is about Naruto & Sasuke.
> 
> Kaguya, & Hamura is irrelevant now.



Kaguya and her sons are the reason for everything and also parallel Naruto and Sauske their story is very relavent


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kaguya is sealed and Hagoromo just left.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Kaguya and her sons are the reason for everything and also parallel Naruto and Sauske their story is very relavent



being the reason for everything, doesn't make them as plot relevant as you think.

kaguya turned out to be irrelevant as much as trolling madara did. at the end, he was not TNJD as well as kaguya meaning he could have been defeated in a fight with sasuke and naruto and the last vol was 100% filler concerning kaguya. this also makes RS's appearance irrelevant as well. if there was no kaguya, no RS, no mass kage ET (which was useless), but none of that mattered anyway. 

the same for hamura, indra, and ashura. them existing or not does not affect the plot at all. naruto and sasuke would still fight over the hokage seat with or without their existence. at best, they are just another parallel.

yes, they are the origin of the naruto universe, but their affect on current events isn't the same.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kaguya, & Hamura is irrelevant now.



So everyone is irrelevant. Why you still read this manga? It's irrelevant, don't read it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2014)

We don't have proof that Hagoromo has left. 

Can't see the cover though. =0

Chapter out in six hours? Neat.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> So everyone is irrelevant. Why you still read this manga? It's irrelevant, don't read it



the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Deynard (Sep 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> the hell does that even mean?



It means that he should stop reading after 691 chapters before few chapters till end if he doesn't like it after all. Seems legit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

Deynard said:


> It means that he should stop reading after 691 chapters before few chapters till end if he doesn't like it after all. Seems legit.



tari101190 did not mention liking the series or not. all he said was that kaguya and hamura were irrelevant.

that, for some reason, made Za Fuuru jump to the conclusion that everyone is irrelevant.

seems to be one of "those" mentalities. the like everything about it or leave it group


----------



## TheOmega (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey did anybody get Destiny for the PS4?


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

another transitional chapter where they release fodders from their sleep like we give a shit ck


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> another transitional chapter where they release fodders from their sleep like we give a shit ck



Most probably


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Most probably



kishi will treat this chapter like theyv been asleep for 100s of chapter even though it was only 10 or 15 chapters ago 

well, at least, i want to see oro and team taka. 

i expect something funny from them.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 10, 2014)

I wanna see Orochimaru's dream before he wakes up.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 10, 2014)

Well One piece and Bleach have spoilers out. So Naruto should be out in a hour or two.


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2014)

Chapter is out: "Mastering* even part of the super taijutsu technique 'Lotus'* is impossible without gruelling training."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Fucking knew it. 

Shoutout to all my real NF fans who knew Sasuke would act like this. It was obvious that this would happen. Finally, Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 10, 2014)

YOU WILL FACE A BOY WITH GREAT EYE POWERS! 

I told you so..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke wtf  He caught em all with his bijuuballs.


----------



## calimike (Sep 10, 2014)

Holy s***, I know it's from the begining. wait a minute... Kishi will be back in two weeks for gather data. maybe kishi is running out of idea about Naruto vs Sasuke or somethi ng


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 10, 2014)

calimike said:


> Holy s***, I know it's from the begining. wait a minute... Kishi will be back in two weeks for gather data. maybe kishi is running out of idea about Naruto vs Sasuke or somethi ng



Doesn't kishi always take a break around this period (september-october)...?


----------



## Rosi (Sep 10, 2014)

So random  
oh, kishi, end this shit already


so much for "there won't be any SasNar fight in the future"


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2014)

OMG  this is sooooo not what I expected. I was literally like WTF out loud?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2014)

Knew there was going to be more. I laugh at those who thought it was over after Kaguya, particularly bloodplzkthxlol.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2014)

Madara's headband. Left behind for a reason? For IT to be freed before all of them become Zetsufied? I mean... HUH? If Sasuke is the only one left who can dispel IT, and they are gonna duke it out, then.... ??????


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bitch-ass Sasuke Uchiha, I fucking hate this loser.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2014)

So we finally have the final villain.
or the final threat to part 2 at least.
Naruto vs Sasuke to end this.
Kishi suddenly decided to pull off the restrictions he put on Sasuke's Rinnegan and all of a sudden Sasuke becomes overpowered worthy of a final villain type of power.
I said from the beginning that an unrestricted Rinnegan user is an end all type of deal.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 10, 2014)

vered said:


> So we finally have the final villain.
> or the final threat to part 2 at least.
> Naruto vs Sasuke to end this.
> Kishi suddenly decided to pull off the restrictions he put on Sasuke's Rinnegan and all of a sudden Sasuke becomes overpowered worthy of a final villain type of power.
> I said from the beginning that an unrestricted Rinnegan user is an end all type of deal.



Sasuke is not the final villain, just remember Kaguya was the strongest that Sasuke couldn't even lay a scratch on her. If you thought he was just holding back your dreaming.

This doesn't end the whole story as there is likely gonna be part 3.

Don't forget Orochimaru and Spiral Zetsu are around plus we don't know why Kaguya wanted an army for something nor who she was before she ate the fruit. Plus Hamura still remains a mystery.

Plus Naruto has the calming look like he can beat him with no problem and Sasuke getting too careless with his power thinking now Kaguya is gone and gotten use to the Rinnegan no one can stand in his way.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Plus Naruto has the calming look like he can beat him with no problem and Sasuke getting too careless with his power thinking now Kaguya is gone and gotten use to the Rinnegan no one can stand in his way.



It's gotten to a point with you that the more you deny the obvious, the greater its chances become, and when you propose something absurd, that its chances shrink.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 10, 2014)

So no symbolic 700 chapter ending huh?

There's no need of an Uchiha, I'm all for extermination of this clan as they're warped as fuck...


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 10, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> It's gotten to a point with you that the more you deny the obvious, the greater its chances become, and when you propose something absurd, that its chances shrink.



Denying? Come on, arent you the ones denying the fact that Sasuke didn't do well against Kaguya? The Bijuu's weren't a problem, Kaguya was the real deal that only Naruto can rival her.

Sasuke on the other hand had no choice to team up with Naruto until she gets sealed he is suddenly now King of the world.

And once Sasuke is done there is Orochimaru and Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> the hell does that even mean?



It means that Kaguya and Hamura are much more important and interesting than seeing that idiot Sasuke going crazy and wanting to kill random people with no reasons. Kaguya and her sons made the whole background of Narutoverse. Now we are stuck with this bullshit, childish and retarded fight. Completely forced and unnecessary


----------



## Ludi (Sep 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain, just remember Kaguya was the strongest that Sasuke couldn't even lay a scratch on her. If you thought he was just holding back your dreaming.
> 
> This doesn't end the whole story as there is likely gonna be part 3.
> 
> ...



I really do hope Kaguya and Hamura will get some spotlight DURING the fight, not after or in part 3. Orochimaru on the other hand, would love to see him back in action. Would also make sence to see our first main villain back after so long. I don't believe he is still in the Infinite Tsukiyomi


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Come on, arent you the ones denying the fact that Sasuke didn't do well against Kaguya?



Me? No, because I'm not a Sasuke fan. You really shouldn't bring up denial with your history anyway.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 10, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Me? No, because I'm not a Sasuke fan. You really shouldn't bring up denial with your history anyway.



In what way?

Sasuke being the final villain and now thinks he can own all after having his ass beat by Kaguya and Naruto is gonna beast the shit out of Sasuke.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 10, 2014)

what the hell? another Chibaku Tensei?

Oh Kishi come up with something new already.


----------



## Lace (Sep 10, 2014)

Predictable ass plot development.


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 10, 2014)

does anyone know where the forest on the left side of page 5 is? is it heaven or hell or something because I think I saw a dead obito,s body turning into a tree even though he,s already dust by now.

LINK


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Sasuke being the final villain and now thinks he can own all after having his ass beat by Kaguya and *Naruto is gonna beast the shit out of Sasuke.*



Should this not happen, it'll be one of your many wild fantasies you let get out of hand, but go on, continue with them.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 10, 2014)

Best chapter for a long time. 

I am now convinced this forum's average age of user is around 12.


----------



## Sin3dd (Sep 10, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Best chapter for a long time.
> 
> I am now convinced this forum's average age of user is around 12.


Totally agree! 
NARUTO: Chapter 692 - Revolution
One of the best chapters in NARUTO manga!!! I've been waiting for this more than 6 years to happen and now we have what we always wanted: NARUTO VS. SASUKE FINAL BATTLE!
Probably this is my primary reason why I'm reading this manga, the 2nd match between NARUTO AND SASUKE.
I remember when Naruto and Sasuke had their first confrontation in Part I and unexpectedly Naruto LOST AND SASUKE WON!
Tobirama and Hiruzen got their last words. I'm still disappointed the way Madara died. He didn't ever had the chance to show his true power and kill everyone, but don't worry because Sasuke will. MUWWAHAHA! I'm still clueless what Orochimaru will do about that.
The white person white dying is White Zetsu or Obito? Can someone tell me? Didn't White Zetsu died long before Infinite Tsukuyomi Arc?
In the past, when you asked yourself if Madara & Obito will die you can for sure that the answer was yes. But now...it's Sasuke, we know Naruto lost the first match, this is the final battle for the title of Hokage. Even Kishimoto doesn't know what do...
I never liked Sasuke, but now I can tell that I like him. He choose the perfect moment to show his true intentions. We can't deny the idea that Naruto or somebody else will die.
Seriously, Sasuke is a better Hokage than Naruto. Naruto is unintelligent, but Sasuke can make a difference. I want Sasuke to be Hokage.
OFF: 1 WEEK BREAK. NEXT CHAPTER 24-9-14.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm excited for the fight, but there's no tension going into it. The new movie pretty much confirms what happens, so whatever.


----------



## TRN (Sep 10, 2014)

*Hagoromo was like*


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Sasuke is not the final villain, just remember Kaguya was the strongest that Sasuke couldn't even lay a scratch on her.



How is Kaguya "final" when she isn't the main character's final opponent? 




As for "villain," Sasuke seeks the destruction of the 9 Bijuu and Gokage.

Nuff said.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Sep 10, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I am now convinced this forum's average age of user is around 12.



Yeah and you are 9. This chapter makes no sense. Forced as fuck, fan service for 9 year old kids


----------



## Scizor (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke was so badass that Kishi needs a break next week

<33


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mdVjm_O9R_o[/YOUTUBE]

My nicca Phone is on point.


----------



## k2nice (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Sasuke was so badass that Kishi needs a break next week
> 
> <33



honestly speaking, sasuke suvked this chapter


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 11, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Yeah and you are 9. This chapter makes no sense. Forced as fuck, fan service for 9 year old kids



and your also 9, saying forced as fucked.

Only kids say that,


----------



## calwind (Sep 11, 2014)

The Naruto vs Sasuke final battle as a fight is moot at this point. They both have to be alive to awaken everyone else, because both seals are needed. Sort of parallels what Kaguya said -if one dies, sealing her would have been impossible -so if one dies, awakening everyone else would be impossible now. Kishi really set things up. Sure, there will be lots of jutsu being used, but the true battle will be fought with words over ideologies. Naruto won't be able to win by force. Sasuke might be able to win with Izanami, but I doubt the technique will hold naruto with all the bijuu in him to break the Genjutsu.


----------



## Cloudane (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmm, so finally, we find out how the final battle happens.  Yet it seems like their fate is sealed already, as they have to combine their yin and yang to save the world, so unfortunately Naruto can't just kill this backstabbing two-faced little bitch once and for all 

Question is, how in the world can Naruto possibly TnJ his way out of this one?  What could he possibly say to make Sasuke realise "gee, actually my logic is flawed" when he's just absolutely willfully ignorant / blind retarded and always has been?  And even if he does, how are we supposed to believe that Sasuke won't just pretend to be a good guy for the umpteenth time before backstabbing everyone again?

I can't see how this story can actually end in any satisfying way.  Kishi either has had something amazing up his sleeve all these years, or is in a corner.
Unless of course they let Sasuke pretend to be reformed and play along with it, then execute him after the world's saved.  That could possibly work.  Backstab the backstabber   It's not exactly in the "tone" of the manga though.


----------



## takL (Sep 12, 2014)

"Right! now
ha ha ha ha ha!

I am an anarchist
Don't know what I want
But I know how to get it
I wanna destroy passerby

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
No dogsbody

and I wanna be anarchist
I get pissed, destroy! "


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 12, 2014)

Naruto will force Sasuke to reverse MT. Then all of the people will thank him, then conversion.


----------



## takL (Sep 15, 2014)

some of the lines from the raw

Hagoromo: Naruto who has (a bit of) chakras of all the Bijus and　Sasuke who has a rinnegan, 
making the hand seal of mouse(/rat)to each other is all it takes to completely cancel the jutsu . 
Hagoromo: I made a thorough investigation in order to dispel the Mugen Tsukuyomi mother did in the past...no mistake about it.  
Hagoromo: and then...finally, Sasuke, what about you...
Sasuke: ...
Sasuke: well yea...

Sasuke: but first of all...	
I'lll execute the current 5 kages amid this Mugen Tsukuyomi. 
Kakashi: !
Sakura:?
Naruto:.........
Kakashi: ...Now... say what, Sasuke (/what did Sasuke just say)?
Sakura: eh?

Sasuke: I gonna destroy and then create it anew. the village that holds no darkness inside. I'll reform (/innovate in) the shinobi world. 
Sasuke: What I set up (/call for)... That is
Sasuke: a revolution.


----------

